# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Giúp đỡ g-code sử dụng cho mach3turn từ mastercam

## Ngọc Thạch

Chào các anh.
Mấy anh ai rành về mach3turn hoặc masterCam giúp giùm em.
Em đang cần xuất gcode biên dạng con tốt cờ vua. em vẽ trên MasterCam xong rồi, có biên dạng như mong muốn như hình.

Nhưng khi em load lên Mach3turn thì nó ra thế này.

Mấy anh chỉ giúp giùm em. bên dưới là file mà em vẽ trên MasterCam.
MOPHONGCNCGIACONG654.rar
bên dưới là file txt mà em đã xuất.
fileTEXTcHot.txt

----------


## CQV

MOPHONGCNCGIACONG.rar
chọn dao tiện chíp góc 35độ R0.4 , mặt trước phải gạt phẳng vì ko xuất trương trình vạt mặt

----------


## njckun

ace giúp e với cho e hỏi một chút laf chỗ e vừa mua một cái máy tiện cnc model dy1500 .e copy file dữ liệu từ usb vào cnc không đc nó cứ báo lỗi sr0002 tv error là sao vậy ae giúp với

----------


## Ngọc Thạch

> MOPHONGCNCGIACONG.rar
> chọn dao tiện chíp góc 35độ R0.4 , mặt trước phải gạt phẳng vì ko xuất trương trình vạt mặt


Chào anh.
Cho em hỏi là code a gửi cho em đó sử dụng phôi phi 30 được không ạ, hay là phi 60.
Nếu là phi 60 vậy nhờ anh xuất giùm em cái code biên dạng như vậy mà xài phôi phi 30 được không ạ. Em mới tiếp xúc nên chưa rành mà em lại cần nó gấp.
Cảm ơn anh nhiều.

----------


## CQV

> Chào anh.
> Cho em hỏi là code a gửi cho em đó sử dụng phôi phi 30 được không ạ, hay là phi 60.
> Nếu là phi 60 vậy nhờ anh xuất giùm em cái code biên dạng như vậy mà xài phôi phi 30 được không ạ. Em mới tiếp xúc nên chưa rành mà em lại cần nó gấp.
> Cảm ơn anh nhiều.


Phôi phi 32 nhé bạn nếu chạy sắt thì mua phôi đúc c45 có sẵn phi 32 , chạy nhôm hoặc vật liệu khác thì bạn điều chỉnh lại tốc độ cắt và bước tiến F nhá , bạn nhìn code sơ sơ là biết nó chạy thế nào rồi còn gì 1 bát ăn thô 1mm , bước phá 0,2mm/vòng S650 vòng/phút , bát tinh 1 bát 0.3mm bước 0.1mm/vòng S1200 vòng/phút

----------


## CQV

> ace giúp e với cho e hỏi một chút laf chỗ e vừa mua một cái máy tiện cnc model dy1500 .e copy file dữ liệu từ usb vào cnc không đc nó cứ báo lỗi sr0002 tv error là sao vậy ae giúp với


thường mình đổ code qua cổng com , send code qua phần mềm trung gian WINCOMM nhé bạn , giờ có nhiều đầu đổ trương trình vô máy lắm bắn code qua wifi cũng dc , bạn nên hỏi chỗ bán máy hoặc bên hỗi trợ vận hành sẽ hướng dẫn chi tiết cho

----------


## njckun

> Phôi phi 32 nhé bạn nếu chạy sắt thì mua phôi đúc c45 có sẵn phi 32 , chạy nhôm hoặc vật liệu khác thì bạn điều chỉnh lại tốc độ cắt và bước tiến F nhá , bạn nhìn code sơ sơ là biết nó chạy thế nào rồi còn gì 1 bát ăn thô 1mm , bước phá 0,2mm/vòng S650 vòng/phút , bát tinh 1 bát 0.3mm bước 0.1mm/vòng S1200 vòng/phút


bác ơi giúp e với ạ

----------


## CQV

trước thường e đổ truơng trình cua cổng com kết nối từ máy tính qua phần mềm WINCOMM làm trung gian , giờ sài cổng cắm USB , còn 1 loại cổng chuyền code qua wifi nữa, nói chung chuyền nhiều cách thường qua trung gian chứ ko chuyền trực tiếp dc  máy đời cao thì e ko biết , bác nên hỏi bên bán máy cho bác hoặc bên hỗi trợ vận hành sẽ tư vấn đầy đủ cho bác

----------


## duyvinh101

Em ko muốn xuất gcode của máy phay để làm máy gắn linh kiện điện tử thì dùng phần mềm nào là hợp lý các bác nhỉ

----------


## Duc87hp

> MOPHONGCNCGIACONG.rar
> chọn dao tiện chíp góc 35độ R0.4 , mặt trước phải gạt phẳng vì ko xuất trương trình vạt mặt


b xem giúp e cái lỗi này sửa như thế nào với, chạy mô phỏng thì đc, chuyển sang mach3 thì biên dạng ko giống với mô phỏng

----------


## maycncmini

> b xem giúp e cái lỗi này sửa như thế nào với, chạy mô phỏng thì đc, chuyển sang mach3 thì biên dạng ko giống với mô phỏng


Đưa file Gcode anh em còn biết đường kiểm tra

Mặc định khi cài Mach3 Turn chạy với Gcode Mastercam sẽ như hình bên dưới



Để chạy được sửa lại như hình dưới

----------

Duc87hp

----------

